# Settings for Small Letters on Creation PCut



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

Looking for some advice on our creation plotter, having some problem cutting some smaller letters, basically they are a mess! Corners aren't sharp, and cuts aren't closing properly.

I've played around endlessly with the overcut/offset settings but seems to make no difference, wondered if anybody had had success with this and what hardware/software settings they would recommend?

We have a CB730, cutting dorotape sticky vinyl.

Thanks in advance!

Billy


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, "Billyboy"

may i ask when/where you brought the cutter from?

what software are you using, could you tell me the setting in the software you are using.

Signzworld.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

we do recommend you turning down the speed of the plotter when cutting small letters. 

also change your blade offset in your software to 0.30 and over cut setting to 2.50, try using 60degree blade. 

hopefully this will give you more sharper corners.


----------

